# Pre-1964 Property - Planning Question



## Nutso (12 Dec 2014)

Hi All,

We are about to purchase a pre-1964 property which has extensions which are also pre-1964.  In any case we plan to knock and re-build the current extensions. 

Can we build up to 40m2 on to the size of the building as it currently stands without being required to apply for planning permission?

Thanks,
Nutso


----------



## kpbryww (12 Dec 2014)

No. You need to apply for pp to knock down and rebuild. Once you knock down its gone there is no allowance for what was built pre 64. You can leave up what was built pre 64 and add an additional 40m2 that's no problem.

Sorry for the bad news.  I bought similar had 20m2+ extension build pre 64 and followed advise that it was ok to knock down and rebuild + 40m2.  Unfortunately found out the hard way and had to apply for planning for 60m2. It is a chore to apply for pp and a big additional financial outlay but probably better in the long run to apply for planning if you ever intend to sell on.  Contact your local planning office to confirm they are very helpful.


----------



## Nutso (12 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I was afraid that would be the case. Unfortunately we can't keep the original extensions as they are, as they are poorly built, subsiding and partially coming away from the original house. But it is good to know what we need to budget for.


----------

